# childcare in paralimni..



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all, I am wondering if i could offer childcare (child minding) services when my family and i make the move over to Cyprus, We have no move date as yet as we are still very much in the Planning stages.. but it's a thought of mine, as i heard a lot of families get stuck during the holidays for childcare..

How would i even start going about this in Cyprus, is there the same laws in England for childminders (IE ofsted etc)?


----------



## joyce miley (Mar 24, 2009)

hi 

there is a English speaking kinder garden cots 2 tots in protaras were i sent my grandson while on holiday it is in protaras on the main road , i found the staff there fully qualified and they follow the same standards as England it was very well equipped my grand son totally enjoyed his time there and i felt secure he was in the best care with the staff


----------

